# My Big boy Coal......



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Mar 17, 2016)

This is my youngest Lab, Coal at 121 pounds.  He's a big lover boy and loves everybody.


----------



## BERN (Mar 17, 2016)

looks like a sweetheart! do you let him up in your lap?


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Mar 17, 2016)

I do, but unless I'm on the couch, he does not fit.....makes him so upset..he's a huge baby.


----------



## natureman (Mar 17, 2016)

Beautiful dog.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 19, 2016)

Pretty pup!  Nice shot.  I see where he got his name.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 20, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## carver (Mar 29, 2016)

Those eyes.....


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2016)

Beutiful pup. What kind of blood line does he come from to be so big. I've had several labs from hunting lines and they are about half his size


----------

